# Is it a natural progression....



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

Is it a natural progression to develop an urge to keep wanting to buy new tampers even though the ones you have are sufficient??

I cant seem to help myself......


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Rest assured - you are normal. The people who only have one tamper are the wierdos


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I have three plastic Gaggia tampers, don't use any of them btw lol


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Tampers are so third wave

I prefer to use the new finger tamp method


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

Rhys said:


> I have three plastic Gaggia tampers, don't use any of them btw lol


lol, 3 of them, chuck em out man!!!

Having said that I do have one, only one... I keep in the throat of the grinder


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

working dog said:


> Tampers are so third wave
> 
> I prefer to use the new finger tamp method


I thought that was more of a pipe smokers perversion...


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

Daren said:


> Rest assured - you are normal. The people who only have one tamper are the wierdos


Phew....


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

working dog said:


> I prefer to use the new finger tamp method


Don't you mean thumb tamp method as demonstrated by championship barista Sean in the Seattlecoffeegear video?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

The purists still go with the knuckle tamp, but things have evolved...


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

natural progression lol. as having trouble to find a 48mm convex for elektra to have 1mm size smaller in basket,

made these over easter, first 3 no good, the last one in photo doe's the trick, thumb, knuckle, "staub tamp" for me


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

SmnByt said:


> lol, 3 of them, chuck em out man!!!
> 
> Having said that I do have one, only one... I keep in the throat of the grinder


I used to put one in the throat of my grinder as well, use the strainer from the sink now as the rubber flange bit fits snug.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Pity I don't have access to a lathe, I could make a few of those myself


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Daren said:


> Rest assured - you are normal. The people who only have one tamper are the wierdos


I have 1.5


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Numberwang!


----------



## audio2 (Feb 12, 2015)

What's wrong with the first three? They all look as if they should work successfully.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

\ said:


> natural progression lol. as having trouble to find a 48mm convex for elektra to have 1mm size smaller in basket,
> 
> made these over easter, first 3 no good, the last one in photo doe's the trick, thumb, knuckle, "staub tamp" for me
> 
> ...


----------

